# How did the Canadians make out at the IBO Worlds?



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I thought I read a few of you were going. How did you all do and what was it like?
I'd love to go someday!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*humbling lol*

just got back carl jones out I think by 6 points, larry smith curly out by 1 or 2 only emile st denis real close as well.. alot of the rest of us had a very nice time lol ... courses tough enough and it rained lots before thurs some water running but you are in a ski area at probably 2000 feet above sea level... Oh thats why I sucked thin air lol . a great venue ... well run ... good vendors great food what else can i say.. practice line has 300 people on it at once so you get to meet alot of people and make new friends myself shot with jim powell the recurve guru he laid a spanking on us guys shot a 389 out of 400 and most shots in the 25-30 yd range nothing under 20 for sure.. I did learn alot though. we have already booked hotel for next year can`t wait to go....


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Ibo*

Link Is up at the IBO web site Cath.. We had fun all of us came up a bit short.. No pun intended. Best Finish I think was by Alex Dampier of Thunderbay. He was just out by a couple. 
Way to go Alex..
Blake Kitching and Larry Smith and Stephan Lavigne shot good as well not quite enough though Emile did well also. I missed the cut By 6 points 4-5s the first day killed me.. None the second.. To little to late..:darkbeer:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

What class are you in Doc?


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*class*

I shot hunter fingers this year. HF


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Carl, HF do they shoot from the kiddy stakes?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I thought you were Fingers Pro due to your sigs...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Rick, I'm pretty sure that he was shooting from well in front of Emile. At his age, the eyes start to go, you know...

Mr Jones is actually a professional hunter! That's why the hunter fingers class.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

rsteep said:


> Carl, HF do they shoot from the kiddy stakes?


It dont matter how far the stake is ,you still have to shoot them in the middle.Good showing Boys,Congrats.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Pro Hunter. Thats cool. So does he have his own show, rocket wife and the moose dancing in his foodplots?


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

cath8r said:


> Pro Hunter. Thats cool. So does he have his own show, rocket wife and the moose dancing in his foodplots?


Sandie Plashka from Edmonton Alberta won Gold at the worlds in FBR

Congrats Sandie we are all proud of you


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*kiddy stakes*

Yes the Hunter class is from the kiddy stakes.. When you actually work for a living and not sit on Archery talk typing you have time to practice !! LOL ya pro fingers all that means is you lose $300 vesus $100 pay out is the same.. As far as Moose dancing in the food plots yes .. Go to G5 outdoors look for Canada moose in the hunting tabs.. I did shoot well in front of Emile.. But ask him who kicked who's ass on the practuice range shooting beyond the max with only three pins..And Rick Come on down to Tupper lake NY...I will shoot the money class there and you can have a go..Sandi I am soory i forgot to include you we tend to get a little provincial blind.. Great shoot in with a tough crowd..Also to Mike Nichols A friend from West Virginia.. When I asked the group coming off the course how he did Rodney Huffman who has been the man for ever in Pro Fingers said Mike made us all look stupid..
Shooting Approx 50 can be 55 Mike shot 201 and 204 one stretch with 9 11's way to go Mike..Shot as good as the pro's with a release..
Any how was fun hope it goes to Snowshoe next year..Keep up the Shot's guys I can take it..:darkbeer:


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Carl I would love to go, but it's a little far. Sometimes I wish I lived a little closer to all these big shoots you get to go to.


----------

